# Freezing Ham & Bean Soup



## Anguschick1 (Jul 25, 2003)

Can you make it, then freeze it or do the beans get all yucky?

I have a lot of extra ham and want to use it in recipes, can you tell?


----------



## Starr (Mar 16, 2005)

I have frozen ham and split pea soup before. It tasted fine.


----------



## swimswamswum (Oct 26, 2005)

Can you post a good recipe? I've always wanted to know how to make good ham and bean soup. I am a ham idiot- so be specific about how and what kind to buy









Thanks!


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Yep, you can freeze it! The beans do get a little mushier, but some people make their soup that way to begin with (a little creamier).


----------

